# Labeled Bitters, Sunbursts Flasks and Misc Glass



## Mayhem (Mar 27, 2020)

Here is the last of my pictures. Some labeled bitters, Sunburst flasks, inks and miscellaneous glass. 

I hope you enjoyed the ride as much as I did.  Mayhem


----------



## yacorie (Mar 27, 2020)

Another batch of great bottles - love them


----------



## sandchip (Mar 27, 2020)

Mayhem said:


> Here is the last of my pictures....



Damn.  I feel like the cops just broke up a good party.

Thanks for sharing your great collection with us!


----------

